# all frig-ge momo



## julie10 (Jan 1, 2003)

feedback from anyone whose every owned an all frig. Thinking of buying ge-monogram built in 36". Not sure of ge products. I have a deep freezer and will be purchasing an ice maker. Any thoughts?


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

I recently remodeled my kitchen and laundry room with all new g e products. Their customer service sucks. I am very disappointed in so many of the features - don't have the built in frig so can't comment on that but the two refrigerators i have are horrible to keep clean. The door handles are textured and hold the dirt so I have to use a scrub brush to clean them. Its really maddening because there are only 2 adults in the house and i have to clean them daily so they must attract dirt and dust out of the air. Hope the store you buy from has a good warranty program.


----------



## robertito (Mar 26, 2002)

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load...279784.html?19
The above short discussion (among many others, if you perform a search) at "That Home Site" will probably dissuade you from buying GE products.

Apparently, not only do their newer products exhibit poor reliability, but once out of warranty, their parts are 3 or 4 times as expensive as the competitor's.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

And on the GE Profile stove: the burner design sucks - it causes a hot spot; the oven temp is too erratic and the reading on the thermostate is out of sync with the thermometer I keep inside.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

We moved into our house about 5 years ago...new constrution outfitted with all GE appliances. Half have died out by now and I continually see dead heaps at curbside from other houses. 

My oven has had the heating element replaced three times already and it, too, is 50 degrees hotter than what it claims to be. What's worse, it tends to swing an additional 50 degrees or so in either direction. Try explaining that to your meringues!


----------



## robertito (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey Kevin, I went to your site. Will your biz be located in Chicago? My wife is always saying we need somebody to deliver desserts at midnight!


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for the interest Robertito. 

I'm not quite ready for a commercial kitchen and Illinois has this pesky rule about not using a home kitchen for commercial food prep. Hmmm. That puts me somewhere between a rock and a hard place.  

Once I figure it all out, I'd be glad to notify you. You (or anyone here for that matter) can reply to me off-list ([email protected]) and I'll start up a mailing list for when I launch. At the moment, since I can't bake for sale, I envision myself more as a test kitchen with an Internet presence to be a resource for the home baker.

Though I have to say, I would gladly deliver desserts at midnight to the Chicagoland area.


----------



## lwunderlich (Jan 10, 2002)

Well, I have a GE refrigerator, a GE Microwave (both high-end). The refrigerator's vegetable/fruit drawers shelf holder broke on both of the drawers. This happened within 3 months. The repair person tried to convince me that it was my fault, because I wasn't opening the door to the refrigerator wide enough. The Microwave didn't even make it for 2 weeks before the fan had to be replaced. The repair person tried to tell me that I didn't have it hung on the wall properly, also b***. I'm hoping that the two of them are now fixed properly and I won't have to start looking for others. I have a Whirlpool range, no repairs. Frigidaire dishwasher, no repairs. I will not be buying GE again. Rue


----------

